# Soft/Flexible Board Help



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Your friends have the Graft for a reason, as do lots of other people (see my sig file). Don't miss out on a great deck just becuase you want to be "different." If anything, get one and just cover it with stickers and the such.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Are there any other boards you would recommend? Anything with magenetraction?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

You could try out the Skate Banana


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

the graft is one of romes best boards for jibbing, but alot of their boards have good flex and ride awesome in the park. check them out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

so i was looking through all the manufactuer sites (burton, rome, lib-tech, forum, etc.) Only Rome and Forum had a "Flex rating" But I can't figure out which way the scale goes. Most of the boards are around 5 then there are some 4s, 6s and 7s. The higher the number the softer it is or is it the opposite? The graft is 5 and 5 while the artifact is 5 and 4. I thought the artifact is softer/flexible so that just confused me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Lower the number, the less stiff. Stated otherwise, the closer to zero, the softer the deck. However, this does not mean there is consistancy among manufactures as to what the number mean in relation to other companys. Other soft park boards you could check out:

Rome: Artifact
K2: WWW
Burton: Dom / Blunt
Ride: Kink
Forum: Manual


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

whiskeymilitia.com has a great deal on the 08 burton dom. but i noticed its a strictly park board with recessed edges. i still want to be able to ride all mountain with the board.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a Kink (a really soft and buttery board) and I can still ride the mountain. I still haul ass on blacks with it. As long as you aren't doing things like straight bombing a double black, you should be okay.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

alaric said:


> I have a Kink


what size you rock?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

A 147. I'm 5'10, ~140lbs. It's really short, but it's awesome for jibbing. I can handle it really well freeriding, which surprises a lot of people.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

alaric said:


> I have a Kink (a really soft and buttery board) and I can still ride the mountain. I still haul ass on blacks with it. As long as you aren't doing things like straight bombing a double black, you should be okay.


Not everybody is a pro.... jerk :laugh: Kidding, you know that right?


----------



## nerve (Feb 14, 2008)

If you have a few bucks to spend and want a pretty good park board that can still freeride well.. Checkout the Never Summer EVO. I just picked up this board as my second board to compliment my Burton Custom I've been riding for 7 years now. I love my Custom but wanted something a bit softer for those days I wanna hangout in the park a bit more. Quality board along with a quality reputation.

Never Summer!


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i heard that with the K2 world wide weapon you can ride a size smaller because of some tech in it. Sort of like the skate banana i'm guessing?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Not everybody is a pro.... jerk :laugh: Kidding, you know that right?



No... no I don't. HOW DARE YOU. My post count is higher than yours, I've been here longer! How dare you insult me like that!

 <3 Mr. Right. He makes sexy time.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

would a stiffer all-mtn board suck at park? jumps?


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

squishydonut said:


> would a stiffer all-mtn board suck at park? jumps?


Long, Stiff board: speed (i.e. downhill)
Short, soft board: menuverability (i.e. park)

All-mtn board: A mix of both, will take you any where, but excells in none of them.


----------

